# Switching to a reel mower



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Would it be too late in the season to start mowing with a reel mower? I've just been enlighten to what they do for Bermuda grass and being a lawn nut now I have to have one!!! I've been using a rotary at about 2" HOC and would love to get a reel and be at about 3/4 HOC. Don't want to kill my lawn though if it's too late to change this season. I'm in North Texas; thanks!! Also I know I would have to level maybe a couple of times, the builder did a terrible job with my sod and my yard is pretty bumpy in areas.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Definitely not too late in the year to switch. Bermuda is just now hitting full stride with plenty of growing season left. You'll need to scalp it below your intended HOC, you said 3/4" so at least go down to 1/2-5/8" to reset the grass. It's going to look like crap for 2 weeks or so while it recovers.

What kind of reel are you looking for... what's your budget, how many sqft are you mowing? Homeowner brands like a TruCut or McLane are easily found on Craigslist. Just post a link here and I'm 100% sure everyone will let you know what the think about it. For a bumpy lawn a front roller is a must. I mowed my lawn at 3/4" last year and it was nowhere near level or even smooth. Even better and more expensive is the Greens mowers e.g. ( John Deere, Toro and Jacobsen are the big 3, I'll throw Baroness in there for MQ) with front and rear rollers. They normally max out their HOC a little over an inch. They are heavier built machines than the homeowner reels. Meant for mowing 18 holes every morning.

As for leveling it will help for sure and the more you do it the smoother everything will be. Be careful though because it seems to be a sickness :mrgreen: I have yet to see anyone just level once


----------



## thegardentool (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm curious what others say because I am in a very similar situation as you, Txmx583. Poor work by the subs for the builder regarding the yard and landscaping all around. I imagine it didn't help the sod was laid in the Fall and ended up having several days of snow and ice storms that winter before the sod was ever really established into the existing red mud. And my Honda also requires me to cut at minimum 1.75" without scalping it to the dirt in the front yard.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Leveling will definitely help, but the geometry of a reel mower with a front roller will automagically let you mow lower than you can with a rotary mower without scalping.


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

Go for it! However, PGR will be the next thing you will want to take advantage of once you star cutting low.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Definitely not too late in the year to switch. Bermuda is just now hitting full stride with plenty of growing season left. You'll need to scalp it below your intended HOC, you said 3/4" so at least go down to 1/2-5/8" to reset the grass. It's going to look like crap for 2 weeks or so while it recovers.
> 
> What kind of reel are you looking for... what's your budget, how many sqft are you mowing? Homeowner brands like a TruCut or McLane are easily found on Craigslist. Just post a link here and I'm 100% sure everyone will let you know what the think about it. For a bumpy lawn a front roller is a must. I mowed my lawn at 3/4" last year and it was nowhere near level or even smooth. Even better and more expensive is the Greens mowers e.g. ( John Deere, Toro and Jacobsen are the big 3, I'll throw Baroness in there for MQ) with front and rear rollers. They normally max out their HOC a little over an inch. They are heavier built machines than the homeowner reels. Meant for mowing 18 holes every morning.
> 
> As for leveling it will help for sure and the more you do it the smoother everything will be. Be careful though because it seems to be a sickness :mrgreen: I have yet to see anyone just level once


My yard looks to be about 4700sqft. I'm looking at the McLane and Tru cut home owner models, trying to get one cheap to get started and then im sure upgrade at some point haha. I found a Tru cut 27 on eBay that isn't to far from me and the guy said it runs great but the reel doesn't spin very strong, he thinks the clutch for the reel side is going bad or needs adjustment. He's asking $299 for it. Thanks for the good info guys!!!!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

MedozK said:


> Go for it! However, PGR will be the next thing you will want to take advantage of once you star cutting low.


What is a PGR? (Kind of afraid to ask haha) hope your not opening the door to another addiction lol


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Plant Growth Regulator can reduce mowing frequency by about 50%. A real lifesaver if mowing bermuda under an inch.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> My yard looks to be about 4700sqft. I'm looking at the McLane and Tru cut home owner models, trying to get one cheap to get started and then im sure upgrade at some point haha. I found a Tru cut 27 on eBay that isn't to far from me and the guy said it runs great but the reel doesn't spin very strong, he thinks the clutch for the reel side is going bad or needs adjustment. He's asking $299 for it. Thanks for the good info guys!!!!


I am guessing that this is the one that you have been looking at.



It looks rough but Im guessing that is just because it has sat outside for a while. It is the older model because it has a thin chain cover. The tires look to be in good shape. Based on the pictures the chains look pretty loose so replacing them may help with the reel issues. Also MQ did a great article on how to adjust the clutch on a TruCut which I have used many times. Make sure that the reel and bedknife don't have any big nicks in them.

One of the biggest issues that I have seen has been an issue with the sprocket/key on both the drive shaft and the reel(both sprockets). Two of the TruCuts that I have bought in the past have had issues where the key holding the sprocket in place has partially rounded and started to turn and wear the shafts down. ***That is one thing that the seller saying that the "reel does not spin strong" makes me thing of.*** 
I would specifically check out the two sprockets(pics here) to make sure that is not happening. Let me know if you want me to go into more detail on this.

FYI a new clutch assembly is pretty expensive. Possibly even more than what you would pay for that mower. TruCut parts list and prices. Im not trying to talk you out of the reel but it is older and you should expect to get your hands dirty if buy it!

It does look like it might be a good option. Not may TruCuts can be found for $300 and if you have some negotiating skills I would think you can have it for less.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

That's exactly the one I was looking at. I was thinking it looked kinda rough but also that the tires have a lot of tread left and look original. If the auction ends without a sale I may go down and look at it and if it looks half decent and after checking the points you told me about I may grab it and clean / restore it a bit. Your right about the clutch cost, I already looked it up and for the whole assembly it's about $350. Wouldn't be worth the savings after that haha. It's a tough call, I'd like a decent reel but also don't have a ton of cash at the moment.. would a McLane be a better option? There is a 20" McLane that is really clean for $350 in the area also... Thanks for all the great info!!!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Your right about the clutch cost, I already looked it up and for the whole assembly it's about $350.


That is for the whole assembly. I know you can replace the necessary pads on the clutch for under $100, I think. That also takes more of your time and you also have to have a rivot machine to install the pads. Its hard for you to tell what is needed on the mower though. I even have a hard time and I have been face to face with 5+ used TruCuts over the years.

Many people on here have a McLane and are very happy. Does it have a roller? Post a picture on here and I'm sure some people will give their opinions. I have one in my garage that could use an Engine Swap or carb rebuild. If you were local I'd cut you a good deal  I need to post that thing on CraigsList to help clean out my garage.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Here is the McLane mower, it's the 20" 7 blade model. No idea how old it is and no roller. The guy said he bought it from someone that used it 5 times and got tired of needed to cut his lawn often.. $350 seems a tad high but if it's fairly new maybe not...


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

That McLane looks pretty decent but $350 seems high to me especially since it doesn't have the front roller. If the reel and bedknife are sharp and don't need a grind that's a plus. If all it needs is a roller I would think $200-250 range. I bought my mclane for $75 but then spent $125 to get a grind done on the reel and bedknife and then bought a roller for $180. It also had a broken throttle cable but that was all. In the end I could have found myself a greens mower and I wish I would have but so far my mclane has been a good mower.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I agree with Brodgers. If your like most of he people on this forum you will eventually want a roller. 350 plus 150 for a roller. That's getting pretty high for a McLane.

There are always deals to be had on Craigslist you just have to be a little patient.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Cool, thats kinda what I was thinking. I want a front roller for sure so I've been thinking of that cost in addition to the mower cost anyway.. I'll keep looking, I'm sure one will pop up for a decent deal. I'd really like a Tru cut but they are super expensive.... I really appreciate all the feedback, and can't wait to get my hands on one and start working in the yard!


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

I have that same McLane except the engine is different. I paid $750 for it brand new from Sears online. I still don't have a roller although I will get one, one day.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > My yard looks to be about 4700sqft. I'm looking at the McLane and Tru cut home owner models, trying to get one cheap to get started and then im sure upgrade at some point haha. I found a Tru cut 27 on eBay that isn't to far from me and the guy said it runs great but the reel doesn't spin very strong, he thinks the clutch for the reel side is going bad or needs adjustment. He's asking $299 for it. Thanks for the good info guys!!!!
> ...


So the owner contacted me and said he would let me take it for $200. That has made me very interested as I think a c27 would be an awesome first reel. Of course I would do some major cleaning of it. If I decide to go check it out is there anything else you would recommend I check out besides the reel, bedknife, and two sprockets? Thanks again for all the great advice! I think $200 sounds like a good deal.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I would check the bearings on the reel also. Grab the reel and try to shake it. If it has any movement other than rotational it might need a new reel $$$


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Exactly what J_nick said. Here is a video I did that shows movement in the reel other than rotational. The right side bearing seized and wore down the reel shaft. Prob about 300 to replace the reel.

https://youtu.be/5pj7dklw7gs

Did you understand what I mentioned before about the wear around the two sprockets? I've seen this twice now where the key that holds the sprocket in place wears round and causes the sprocket to spin some on the shaft, ruining it. Both on the top and bottom side sprockets.

That covers most of the expensive parts if hey tneed to be replaced. Sounds like the engine was already running. Those GX engines seem to run no matter what gets thrown at them.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Exactly what J_nick said. Here is a video I did that shows movement in the reel other than rotational. The right side bearing seized and wore down the reel shaft. Prob about 300 to replace the reel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video! I'll def check that out!! Can you not just replace the bearings in the reel? Seems like a waist to have to replace the whole thing just for a worn out bearing. Good info!! I'm pretty sure I understood the sprocket wear, I think your talking about the square piece of metal sitting on the shaft that goes through the sprocket to turn it, right? Meaning the shaft would have to be replaced so it has a new square edge for the sprockets the have a tight fit against?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

If you catch it earlier enough yes you might be able to just replace the bearing. If it started wearing on the shaft the bearing rides on that's when you'd need a new reel.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Makes sense, thanks. I talked to the guy this morning via email some more, he claims that everything works great on the mower but the clutch pad has worn on the reel side and that he was going to replace it but never got around to it and it has been sitting for a while now. He said the drive side is still in good condition and that it pulls great. If that's true I might be able to just adjust the clutch unless there is no material left on that clutch side.. has anyone riveted a new clutch pad on? Wonder how hard that would be?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Can you not just replace the bearings in the reel? Seems like a waist to have to replace the whole thing just for a worn out bearing. Good info!!


You usually can replace the bearing but... if the bearing seized and the reel continues to turn it will wear the shaft down like the below. If that happens(you can see it on the 9-11 second mark in the video if you look carefully) then the whole reel needs to be scraped. I just looked up the price of a new 27" 7-blade reel from Dolphin and it is $397.64. :shock: :shock: :shock:





Txmx583 said:


> I'm pretty sure I understood the sprocket wear, I think your talking about the square piece of metal sitting on the shaft that goes through the sprocket to turn it, right? Meaning the shaft would have to be replaced so it has a new square edge for the sprockets the have a tight fit against?


That is exactly it! If that happens to the top sprocket its about $150 in parts to replace and if it on the bottom that means it needs a new reel $397.64.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Ok cool, that's what I thought. I wouldnt be to worried about replacing the top as I'd still be saving a ton, but a new reel would be a deal breaker I think. I'd be at $600 with a new reel for that mower and there's no telling what else it may need. Hopefully the reel is in decent shape. If it is and the bearing appears ok I may replace the bearing anyway just in case it goes later since it has a lot of surface rust on the mower. Thinking preventative maintenance haha


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

So far I'll looking at $400 for the mower and front roller, then maybe $28 for the new clutch plate (if I can rivet it on) so I think if everything else seems fine then it might be a good first reel mower. I'm a pretty decent mechanic so nothing in this scares me so far haha


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

The front roller from Dolphin is on sale right now. Ebay 149.99 plus 10 bucks shipping. This one is considered by most to be better than the one offered by ReelRollers.com because it sits closer to the reel which should reduce scalping.

I would probably even sell my roller from ReelRollers.com for $100 to get the $150 OEM one from Dolphin.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice! Wonder how long the sale will be, I'm going to look at the mower next weekend


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Nice! Wonder how long the sale will be, I'm going to look at the mower next weekend


I don't think it will last that long. I have talked to Dolphin recently and they told me they have been doing the sales becasue they are in a price war with ReelRollers. Either roller will do a great job, its just that I would prefer the one from Dolphin.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Is yours a 27"? If so I'll buy it from you if I decide to get the mower


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Is yours a 27"? If so I'll buy it from you if I decide to get the mower


Yeah, I have the 27" from ReelRollers. I'm guessing the shipping to TX would kind of ruin the deal. The roller prob weighs 20 lbs. Def keep us informed about the reel!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah your prob right. I sure will!! Infact I may try and pm you while I'm looking at it if I come across something I have a question about if that's cool.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I am happy to help but you may get a faster response just posting on this thread. I'm on TLF a lot more during the week than on the weekends. There are many members on here that have TruCuts or started off with a TruCut. I'm just quick to the trigger on responding


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Haha, cool will do!! &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

So I got a free Toro Personal pace 22in electric start mower today that was outboutbon the curb at a neighbor's house. Took it home and it fired right up and seems to be in good shape. The owner of the McLane 20in reel said he would be interested in a trade for the Toro.. do you guys think that would be a good deal for me to get my first reel mower? Free essentially?


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Here's a pic of the McLane in case you forgot what it looked like.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

It depends on their condition, but I'd take any reel over any rotary.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

He claims the McLane is like new and in great condition. Hard to tell in the photos but the front wheels hardly look like there is any wear on them.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

If he can show you that it runs and cuts I'd say that's a good deal. It does look pretty clean. It looked good before, just expensive. Now it's not expensive! Haha. And you have the budget to get a roller for it if you want.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Exactly!! He just sent me some more pics.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I definitely want a roller, and I only have a couple of dollars invested in the Toro for an oil change haha. The owner out it on the curb cause it smokes, I found that he just over filled it with oil. Seems to run great now!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

His mistake is your luck! Yeah the McLane just looks like it has been sitting for a while. Looks good. Just make sure he demonstrates how to enguage the wheels and the reel if your not sure.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Will do thanks!!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Going to check out that McLane in a bit. He lowered the price to $250 So i will just sell that Toro that I got for free.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Going to check out that McLane in a bit. He lowered the price to $250 So i will just sell that Toro that I got for free.


Nice, find a few things "wrong" with it and talk him down even more  Its always worth a try!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Haha I'll try


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Bought the McLane!! He wanted $275 but I gave him $250. I think it was more than fair, it looks almost brand new. The reel and bedknife feel pretty sharp as well so that's a bonus. Now I just need to download a manual so I can figure out maintenance (it has two oil fill caps) and order a roller for it!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think many of those generic engines have oil filler caps on both sides so they can be accessed in different mounting configurations - e.g. the same engine could be used on a tiller, snowblower, etc.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Ok cool, that's what I was thinking but wasn't sure, thanks Ware


----------

